# Musik-Genres bei buffed.de



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mir kommts auch irgendwie so vor als ob sich in Foren allgemein bzw Foren die sich auf des Thema Computerspiele konzentrieren sowieso hauptsächlich Metaller rumtreiben. Warum des so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich wette dass wenn wir eine Umfrage hier starten würden, min 65% Metaller wären. Und die sind ja auch schließlich die größten Feinde von Emos oder sonstwie allen anderen Musikrichtungen gegenüber (Nicht alle natürlich aber die Mehrheit der Metaller schon).




Das hat mich mal, aus reinem Intresse, dazu bewegt, diese Umfrage zu erstellen.
Mal gucken, welches Musik-Genre von den buffed.de-Usern bevorzugt wird.

Ich teile jetzt mal die Genres grob ein. Das würde sonst zu viel werden, wenn ich auch noch so viele Untergenres mitreinpacken würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mal gespannt auf das Ergebniss. Hoffe auf eine hohe Beteiligung an der Umfrage... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1ste Stimme geht an Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

2. Stimme geht auch an Metal!


----------



## Gamerhenne (9. Dezember 2007)

Country...

I´m proud to be Country !


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab dann auch mal für Metal gestimmt, obwohl die Meinung darüber ja sehr weit auseinander gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Ich hab dann auch mal für Metal gestimmt, obwohl die Meinung darüber ja sehr weit auseinander gehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meinte ich mit mit "grob" einteilen. Es gibt auch durch aus auch ein paar Metaluntergenres die mir nicht liegen. Aber im Allgemeinen liebe ich Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Kein Ska, kein Reggae, kein Funk aufgelistet.

Also Sonstige.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das meinte ich mit mit "grob" einteilen. Es gibt auch durch aus auch ein paar Metaluntergenres die mir nicht liegen. Aber im Allgemeinen liebe ich Metal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap. Die Userbars die Du da in der Signatur hast, treffen meinen Musikgeschmack schon sehr gut *g* Ich kann aber weniger mit Bands wie Nargalfar und so anfangen. Ist halt nicht mein Geschmack. Ein bisschen was von den Texten muss man ja auch noch verstehen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lorille schrieb:


> Kein Ska, kein Reggae, kein Funk aufgelistet.



Auch kein Problem mit, könnte ich mir aber nicht ständig geben.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Hab für Rock abgestimmt. Höre zwar tierisch gern Metallica, aber ich geh dann doch eher in Richtung Evanescence, bsf, Ska, bzw. Alternative.


----------



## Nolamé (9. Dezember 2007)

Gestimmt für "alles, was mir gefällt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer nur mehr oder weniger "das Gleiche" zu hören, würde mir mit der Zeit ziemlich auf den Senkel gehen, also misch ich mir alles mögliche zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (9. Dezember 2007)

Blues fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab am für Rock abgestimmt


----------



## Soiphos (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach macht was ihr wollt, ich habe für Hip Hop gestimmt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wobei ich Rock auch manchmal gern höre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Metal 4ever!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roch (9. Dezember 2007)

Jede Art von Techno (Hardcore, House; Hardstyle)
Die einzige Rockbänd die ich mag sind die Böhsen Onkelz (bin leider auf kein Konzert mehr gekommen war damals zu jung )= )


Mfg Roch


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Dezember 2007)

Hardstyle! \o/
Außerdem Hard Trance, Tech Trance, Electro House und Big Room.

Musste also für "Techno" stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (9. Dezember 2007)

Da fehlt Indie/Alternative!
Deswegen stimmt ich für Sonstige ab.


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag Bloc Party und ich mag Subway  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich hör hauptsächlich Jazz und ansonsten eher Metal und Rock und manchmal sogar Klassik.


----------



## Clamev (9. Dezember 2007)

Naja Kein ALternativ und kein Prog also ->sonstige


----------



## glacios (10. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das hat mich mal, aus reinem Intresse, dazu bewegt, diese Umfrage zu erstellen.
> Mal gucken, welches Musik-Genre von den buffed.de-Usern bevorzugt wird.
> 
> Ich teile jetzt mal die Genres grob ein. Das würde sonst zu viel werden, wenn ich auch noch so viele Untergenres mitreinpacken würde.
> ...



Hehe is ja schön, dass ich noch andere Leute mit meinem Gerede inspirieren kann, aber so wies ausschaut, hab ich wohl doch Unrecht gehabt.
Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich natürlich für den einzig wahren Musikstil abgestimmt: HipHop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (10. Dezember 2007)

Höre zwar hauptsächlich Metal hab aber mal für alles was mir gefällt gestimmt.


----------



## Escurona (10. Dezember 2007)

Swing und blues g´fehlt, also auf  alles was mir gefällt geklickt^^


----------



## Thorgun (10. Dezember 2007)

Puh ich höre so vieles....

Als Lieblingsband würd ich wohl die Böhsen Onkelz bezeichen, eindeutig die beste deutsche Band, kenne keine andere die soviel Leute anlockt und zu jeder Lebenssituation ein passendes Lied hat.

Ansonsten höre ich gerne Oasis, The Libertines,Cock Sparrer,The Streets,Nickelback gerne mal Trance und guten deutschen Hip Hop alle Samy Deluxe ( nur die alten Lieder ) , Beginner,Jan Delay, Fanta 4 Creutzfeld und Jacob usw...


----------



## Gwynny (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich hör eigentlich alles, was mir gefällt.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich mag Bloc Party und ich mag Subway
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Kommt mir im allgemeinen so vor als ob es in Foren der großteil der (aktiven) User Metal hört.Kann natürlich auch nur Zufall sein.


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Naja Kein ALternativ und kein Prog also ->sonstige


prog zählt doch unter metal 

halt prog-metal


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe für Metal abgestimmt.
Um ganz genau zu sein Power Metal.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> prog zählt doch unter metal
> 
> halt prog-metal


Gibt aber auch Prog-Rock.

Aber natürlich gibts es einfach zu viele verschiedenen Musikstile,zuviele um alle in einer Umfrage zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Szyslak (10. Dezember 2007)

Wohhooo
Yes baby..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wohhooo
> Yes baby..
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag RnB, aber halt nicht nur, deswegen unter sonstige - glaube eh nicht, dass die Umfrage repräsentativ ist.

Denkt immer dran
METAL IST FUCKING KRIEG!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich mag RnB, aber halt nicht nur, deswegen unter sonstige - glaube eh nicht, dass die Umfrage repräsentativ ist.
> 
> Denkt immer dran
> METAL IST FUCKING KRIEG!
> ...


Black Metal ist Krieg!
Power Metal nicht..
Heavy Metal nicht...
Prog-Metal nicht...
Thrash Metal nicht...
Death Metal nicht...
Viking Metal nicht...
Nu Metal nicht...
English Wave Metal nicht...
so, jezz wirds mir zu plöd,
du weißt was ich damit sagen wollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre "alles was mir gefällt" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## kargash (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Black Metal ist Krieg!
> Power Metal nicht..
> Heavy Metal nicht...
> Prog-Metal nicht...
> ...


du hast pagan und folk-metal vergessen


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Electro/Techno ^^"


----------



## Masterpurzel (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre ausschließlich Rock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (10. Dezember 2007)

Halt so alles mögliche. Also 'alles was mir gefällt'.
Aber kein Hip Hop. Nie. Bis auf Frauenarzt. Für Half Life und so.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Metal ftw!

Ich beschränke mich zwar nicht darauf, höre auch mal ganz gern mittelalterliche Musik und ab und an ein bisschen (Deutsch-)Punk, aber Metal ist definitiv die Musikrichtung die mir am meisten liegt.

edit: nur Black Metal mag ich überhaupt nicht, auch wenn's Krieg ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (11. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch Prog-Rock.
> 
> Aber natürlich gibts es einfach zu viele verschiedenen Musikstile,zuviele um alle in einer Umfrage zu berücksichtigen.




es gibt alles in prog,
prog steht für progressiv, also sich weiterentwickelt was soviel bedeutet wie modern und abseitz traditioneller oder konservativer strukturen.
spielst du tennis mit 2 schlägern könnte man es prog-tennis nennen,
in der musik im endeffekt das gleiche, mach etwas das nicht 100% der norm entspricht und du kannst es prog nennen.


----------



## Clamev (11. Dezember 2007)

> es gibt alles in prog,
> prog steht für progressiv, also sich weiterentwickelt was soviel bedeutet wie modern und abseitz traditioneller oder konservativer strukturen.
> spielst du tennis mit 2 schlägern könnte man es prog-tennis nennen,
> in der musik im endeffekt das gleiche, mach etwas das nicht 100% der norm entspricht und du kannst es prog nennen.


/sign bis auf den Negativen Unterton^^
Metal is definitiv KEIN Metall wollte das nur klarstellen.


----------



## Szyslak (11. Dezember 2007)

Zitat Lorille:


> Ich mag RnB, aber halt nicht nur, deswegen unter sonstige - glaube eh nicht, dass die Umfrage repräsentativ ist.


Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich ausschliesslich R´n´B höre, bzw. mag. Natürlich mag ich auch andere Sachen, Hip Hop, Finest, Crunk, Auch etwas Rock, ab und an Techno, aber oben wird halt gefragt, was wir bevorzugt hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und das wäre bei mir R´n´B.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (11. Dezember 2007)

So ziemlich alles (außer deutschen Hip-Hop... *kotz*).


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> es gibt alles in prog,
> prog steht für progressiv, also sich weiterentwickelt was soviel bedeutet wie modern und abseitz traditioneller oder konservativer strukturen.
> spielst du tennis mit 2 schlägern könnte man es prog-tennis nennen,
> in der musik im endeffekt das gleiche, mach etwas das nicht 100% der norm entspricht und du kannst es prog nennen.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich bin Prog?


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich bin Prog?


Sowieso.
Ich übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Sowieso.
> Ich übrigens auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann bin ich ja beruhigt nicht der einzigste zu sein...
Prog 4life! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxxdrop.deadxxx (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich hör Deathcore, Metalcore und bisschen Grindcore =) Aber Hab Metal angelickt is ja ein Überbegriff^^


----------



## Mykarn (16. Dezember 2007)

Kein Indie, kein Industrial, kein Funk, kein Jazz, kein Blues, keine Klassik => Sonstige
Maximo Park, The Kooks;NIN, Jesus on Extasy, Chemical Brothers(Aber nur sehr entfernter Industrial); TurnTableRockers; Diana Krall;;Edvard Grieg =>Sonstige


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Visual Kei (J/Rock - J/Pop)
Metal
Rock
Gothic
wie soll ich die andere Genre nennen..ehm..
Bumm bumm mit E-Gitarre? ^^
(nicht zu verwechseln mit baeng baeng xD

nii


----------



## Leigh (17. Dezember 2007)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Hardstyle! \o/
> Außerdem Hard Trance [...]



und seltener auch mal HandsUp! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Dezember 2007)

PUNK!!!(siehe meine sig)
Aber höre auch viel rock




MfG Jacks


----------



## Rootstrain (17. Dezember 2007)

Reggae.

Reggae/Roots/Dub/Ragga/Dancehall/Ska/Rocksteady

;-)


----------



## Khaosgöttin (10. Januar 2008)

Hm... ich glaub "Sonstiges"...

Electro, Industrial, EBM, TBM ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ähnliches ist ja leeeeider nicht aufgelistet...
Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren wer das noch so hört...^^


----------



## riesentrolli (10. Januar 2008)

bei der bandbreite die ich höre musste ich "alles was mir gefällt" nehmen
http://www.lastfm.de/user/riesentrolli


----------



## Thront (10. Januar 2008)

anscheinend bin ich von 100 leuten der einzige der nur das ergebnis sehen wollte..


----------



## Lurock (10. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> anscheinend bin ich von 100 leuten der einzige der nur das ergebnis sehen wollte..


ROFL, ich hätte wetten können, dass du das warst und seht da, ich hatte Recht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du bist halt anders als die Anderen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoWeib (11. Januar 2008)

Was für ein Glück, das es die "Alles, was mir gefällt"-Option gibt, sonst hätte ich zu "Sonstiges" greifen müssen. Ich bin einfach zu alt, um mich auf ein einzelnes Genre festlegen zu mögen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber grundsätzlich ist Hart, Laut und Ruppig schon mal gar nicht so übel.


----------



## Vakeros (11. Januar 2008)

tja hab dann mal auch für metal gestimmt


----------



## _Miche_ (11. Januar 2008)

Rootstrain schrieb:


> Reggae.
> 
> Reggae/Roots/Dub/Ragga/Dancehall/Ska/Rocksteady
> 
> ;-)




selbiges gilt für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Januar 2008)

Rock ;D und alles was dazu gehört ;D bis zu pop kann ich mich noch zwingen und ab hi hop stell ich ab ;d


----------



## Jácks (11. Januar 2008)

PUNK...obwohl ich auch viel metal und rock hör...aber an toten hosen,ärzten,weezer und GREEN DAY kommt keiner vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (11. Januar 2008)

also meine lieblingsmusik-genres sind elektro, wave und rock.
ich würde auch liebend gerne nen synthesizer spielen lernen, aber mir fehlen die mittel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaendalys (17. Januar 2008)

HA! 32,20 % Metaller! 

Strike!


----------



## FERT (17. Januar 2008)

die reihenfolge der am-meist-gehörten-genres : 
ska > hardrock/punk > r'n'b > hiphop > deuschrap > ....

ich hör eigentlich jeden ska, beim rest schränkt sich das dann ein, deutschrap z.B. mag ich nur ein paar interpreten ...


----------



## Endofhope (19. Januar 2008)

Metal...das iss ein sehr weit gestreuter Begriff.....ich hör eher so Hardcore und Metalcore..oder auch x-over......und Drum n Bass......das fehlte noch..ja^^


----------



## Vanier (19. Januar 2008)

Ich hör Punk und Metal, beides gern, aber da eh viele für metal stimmen werden
stimm Ich ma für *Punk*


----------

